# How much do genetics play in temperment?



## Zora

I was wondering peoples opinions on temperment. 

If a puppy has a good temperment does that ensure it will grow up keeping that good natured temperment? Does it make it more likely? Or is it all training and socialization?

We have been told that both of our puppies have wonderful temperments by a couple of different vets and 3 different dog trainers. The breeder told us they breed for temperment, but I wasn't sure that was really possible. I mean you cannot guarantee your childrens temperment..one might be layed back, one strong willed, one might challenge your every decision. 

I am hoping that with these genes and continual training and socialization their temperments will continue to be wonderful. 

Thanks in advance for you opinions!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Dogs change a great deal in temperamant from the time they're a puppy to the time they're adults. It can really be night and day. Some times it takes years for certain lines to mature until they reach that adult/mature mindset.

Temperament is really a combination of both genetics and how the puppy was socialized. 

Nothing is guaranteed when it comes to genetics, but a puppy/dog has the best chance at solid temperament with a strong pedigree full of dogs that exhibit these type of behaviors and temperament as well as continuous socialization and training.


----------



## wolfstraum

I believe that temperament is pure genetics...but that environment can affect it as the pup grows. Solid tempered pups do not NEED to be socialized, they are stable with out it - a pup with a problem can be helped by socializing - and at the same time, a solid pup can be damaged by bad experiences, such as being attacked by an an adult dog...but a pup who is solid and good tempered will be such as an adult given he is raised properly and carefully.

Lee


----------



## Packen

Temperament is 100% genetic and you can not change it. The only thing that changes is the definition of temperament


----------



## Lucy Dog

Packen said:


> Temperament is 100% genetic and you can not change it. The only thing that changes is the definition of temperament


What about a puppy from a genetically sound pedigree. Good breeder, good genetics, the whole nine yards. The puppy is full of potential, but has been locked up in someones backyard for the first year of it's life.

Wouldn't the dogs temperament be affected by this? I do feel temperament is a very big part genetic, but I definitely wouldn't say 100%.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Actually you can affect temperament by socializing/not socializing a puppy during the critical socialization period, as socialization effects the brain and a lack of socialization can result in changes in the brain/"wiring" as you don't get the same connections made.
For example a puppy may have inherited the best temperament but if you kept them in the basement or something (I know pups who have had this happen) for the first 4 months you will likely end up with lasting effects no matter how good the genetics are.


----------



## Castlemaid

Lucy Dog said:


> What about a puppy from a genetically sound pedigree. Good breeder, good genetics, the whole nine yards. The puppy is full of potential, but has been locked up in someones backyard for the first year of it's life.
> 
> Wouldn't the dogs temperament be affected by this? I do feel temperament is a very big part genetic, but I definitely wouldn't say 100%.


Good question, and I think I have a shining example right here in my house that illustrates that temperament is mostly, maybe 90%?, genetic. (I made that number up on the spot.  )

Keeta was a one year old stray I adopted from the pound. From much of her behaviour, I've come to believe that she had spent her previous life tied on a short line and isolated in a back yard. Though she loved people and was very friendly, there were so many issues! Afraid of everything! Didn't know so much as how to jump over a log on the ground. Was scared of stairs, pulled like a Clydesdale on leash, fought my authority tooth and nail. Did not tolerate handling and growled and snapped at being brushed or groomed. Touching her tail or her feet was a high risk activity. Her reaction to anything novel, if not fear, was suspicion: growling and barking. 

Well, it took some time and some work, but a whole different dog emerged. Not much fazes her any more. She went from shying away from men, to doing bitework. According to others, she could title in Schutzhund, but she is getting on in age, had a past injury, and we have too many issues with the retrieves (mostly because of the jump) for me to feel confortable pushing her on in the training. Despite all that, quite a turnaround, but no amount of training and socialization would have made her into what she is if she did not have some decent nerve to help her overcome her past. 

If of poor genetic nerve, all the training and socialization could have helped _some_, but her fearfulness and lack of confidence would have always been an issue, and the excuse of how she must have been previously abused would have been used all the time to explain a skittish and nervous temperament.


----------



## Jax08

IMO, Huge...HUGE impact. I know of one situation right now with a young dog who has suddenly become aggressive. Background shows unstable parents, "nobody can get near" the mother, and now the dog is showing instability towards strangers. One second he's great, the next he's lunging and snarling.

It's very sad when people choose to breed unstable dogs. The owners are cheated out of the companion they should have had and have a dog that always has to be managed. The dog is cheated out of a life that should have been free of fear and stress. Sad....sad...sad...


----------



## robinhuerta

I believe that *genetics* is what the dog is *made of*.......and *environment* is what we *make of* the dog. JMO.


----------



## BR870

robinhuerta said:


> I believe that *genetics* is what the dog is *made of*.......and *environment* is what we *make of* the dog. JMO.


Totally agree. Its not "Nature vs. Nurture" but "Nature _AND_ Nurture".

Genetics plays a big role, but so does how the dog is raised. There is no such thing as a 100% rock solid temperament based on genetics. You give a cruel owner a "100% rock solid temperament" puppy, 6 months, and a cattle prod and you will have a vicious aggressive dog.

I've also seen aggressive dogs that people said could not be rehabilitated taken from one owner and turned into decent well behaved animals in the right trainers hands.

No such thing as 100% genetics, any more than we can blame various issues in human psychology and development on 100% genetics. Environment always plays a factor.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Environment may play a factor but it cannot overcome genetics. 

We get dogs in rescue all the time who should never recover from their environment. They are dogs who have lived tied to a tree their whole lives. We pull them from a noisy shelter, full of awful smells and experiences, where they still eval well, take them to a vet where they are poked and prodded by strangers, held by a stranger, and they are fine. Someone usually tosses them in a tub and gives them a bath, no problem. Then they are put on a multi-stop transport, going from car to car, handled by complete strangers, maybe 14 different, maybe an overnight in someone's house - when they've never been in a house before. 

They get off that transport and go to their new foster home without missing a beat. That's why genetic temperament to me is the most important thing - a good genetic temperament allows dogs who get put in situations through no fault of their own, to live and thrive. I also think that it ties into some of the common skin and GI issues that we see, giving them greater health as well.


----------



## Sunstreaked

I'm really curious as to if "temperment" plays a part with other animals, e.g., cats, horses, etc. Or are only dogs referred to as to their "temperment"?


----------



## ponyfarm

I just wanted to add that comparing human vs dog genetics is not really a good example. Pure bred dogs are bred very tightly compared to humans who really are total 'mutts" lol. Humans are def not bred for their temperament!! Its pot luck with people for sure!


----------



## lhczth

Temperament is genetic. It can be improved, problems elminated, or it can be ruined through environment, but when bred, the genetic temperament is what will be passed on.


----------



## ponyfarm

Sunstreaked said:


> I'm really curious as to if "temperment" plays a part with other animals, e.g., cats, horses, etc. Or are only dogs referred to as to their "temperment"?


 
Temperament is huge in show hunter (horse) breeding. You want a calm, sensible, amateur friendly horse, and it is something that is found in certain breeding lines. People will shop for those known lines that are easy to train and handle.


----------



## zyppi

"I believe that temperament is pure genetics...but that environment can affect it as the pup grows. Solid tempered pups do not NEED to be socialized, they are stable with out it - a pup with a problem can be helped by socializing - and at the same time, a solid pup can be damaged by bad experiences, such as being attacked by an an adult dog...but a pup who is solid and good tempered will be such as an adult given he is raised properly and carefully."

What Lee said and why the less knowledgeable buyer should try to find the most knowledgeable and purposeful breeder.


----------



## Freestep

lhczth said:


> Temperament is genetic. It can be improved, problems elminated, or it can be ruined through environment, but when bred, the genetic temperament is what will be passed on.


:thumbup:

Exactly what I was going to say, only you said it better.


----------



## Tihannah

Even though I'm fairly new to the breed, I have definitely seen how important genetics is in temperament in my two GSD's. Kaiya I got from a BYB, and her mother had to be crated when I visited, and snarled and barked at me the entire time. I didn't know any better and thought nothing of it. I thought it was all how you raised the dog. Kaiya is a wreck of nerves outside the home. 1 out of 3 times, she will STILL run out into our backyard with her hackles raised and bark at nothing. She has a hard time enjoying herself when we go places because she's such on high alert at all times, and she's been like this since the day I brought her home. Socializing and training has only helped to minimize her reactivity.

Achilles I got from a reputable breeder, and though he is only 20 wks, he has shown opposite temperament in every way possible. He reacts with curiosity, instead of fear to every new thing I have exposed him to. Just the other day, I was sitting in the backyard with Kaiya and Achilles was napping just inside the open door. Out of nowhere, a deafeningly loud bolt of lightning struck. Kaiya bolted inside so quickly, she almost hurt herself. Achilles? He came running OUTSIDE to see what the heck was going on, then stretched out on the patio with me. It took Kaiya 20 minutes before she would come back out.

So yes, although I do believe that traumatic experiences can definitely alter a dog's temperament, I think that genetics plays the most important role in how they adapt or adjust through those experiences.


----------



## PaddyD

From what I have read in this forum it seems that only the most stable inherited temperament produces a dog that doesn't need a LOT of socialization, nurture and training.
I think that what people desire in temperament varies and many consider their dogs to have good temperament as long as it behaves the way they want. For example, the standard temperament for GSDs is that they be somewhat aloof and not demonstrative. Does that mean that a happy, friendly, tail-wagging GSD has a defective temperament?


----------



## Lucy Dog

PaddyD said:


> Does that mean that a happy, friendly, tail-wagging GSD has a defective temperament?


In terms of what the standard calls for, yes, it kind of does. The standard doesn't call for a golden retriever type attitude towards strangers with this breed.

Does that mean you have a bad dog? No, not in my opinion. I've got a happy, friendly, tail wagging type dog towards strangers. I wouldn't go calling her a prime example of the perfect GSD either.


----------



## DunRingill

In general, genetically good temperament has the ability to bounce back from an amazing amount of bad handling. The same bad handling on a dog with genetically poor temperament often produces a complete train wreck that can't be helped.


----------



## Zora

Great opinions!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## MicheleMarie

Tihannah said:


> Even though I'm fairly new to the breed, I have definitely seen how important genetics is in temperament in my two GSD's. Kaiya I got from a BYB, and her mother had to be crated when I visited, and snarled and barked at me the entire time. I didn't know any better and thought nothing of it. I thought it was all how you raised the dog. Kaiya is a wreck of nerves outside the home. 1 out of 3 times, she will STILL run out into our backyard with her hackles raised and bark at nothing. She has a hard time enjoying herself when we go places because she's such on high alert at all times, and she's been like this since the day I brought her home. Socializing and training has only helped to minimize her reactivity.
> 
> Achilles I got from a reputable breeder, and though he is only 20 wks, he has shown opposite temperament in every way possible. He reacts with curiosity, instead of fear to every new thing I have exposed him to. Just the other day, I was sitting in the backyard with Kaiya and Achilles was napping just inside the open door. Out of nowhere, a deafeningly loud bolt of lightning struck. Kaiya bolted inside so quickly, she almost hurt herself. Achilles? He came running OUTSIDE to see what the heck was going on, then stretched out on the patio with me. It took Kaiya 20 minutes before she would come back out.
> 
> So yes, although I do believe that traumatic experiences can definitely alter a dog's temperament, I think that genetics plays the most important role in how they adapt or adjust through those experiences.


 
The same with my dogs


----------



## Freestep

Lucy Dog said:


> In terms of what the standard calls for, yes, it kind of does. The standard doesn't call for a golden retriever type attitude towards strangers with this breed.
> 
> Does that mean you have a bad dog? No, not in my opinion.


In today's litigous society, a dog that is friendly with strangers is not necessarily a bad thing. I think the standard mentions that the GSD should be approachable. But yes, personally I do prefer a dog that is more neutral toward strangers, per the standard.


----------



## cliffson1

Its alright for a German Shepherd to demonstrate Golden Retreiver temperament at times, as long as that same dog can EXHIBIT German Shepherd temperament when needed...the problem is some people have bred the German Shepherd out of the temperament of the German Shepherd.


----------



## Liesje

My personal preference for a GSD is one that always defers to me. So say my dog and I walk over to a circle of people. The people greet me and a few of them squeal to my dog. Maybe he wags his tail and walks over to those people to get head scritches. Then I am ready to be on my way and I walk away. What does my dog do? He follows me (and not because I am holding a leash or a toy or a piece of food). Now say we are walking along further and come up to another group of people. This time the people acknowledge me but ignore my dog. I stop to chat with one person. What does my dog do? He sits or lies down at my feet and waits, he doesn't run around to everyone soliciting attention unless they are calling to him or reaching to him. Again I walk away, dog follows. This is the kind of temperament I like. The dog is social with people who are social with him, and totally ignores people who ignore him, but the main thing is that he goes where I go without coercion.


----------



## vat

I believe temperament is mostly genetic. I think a good temperament can overcome allot of bad handling but bad genetics may not. I had one dog that had bad genetics and all the socializing I did she was still a wreck all her life. My two I have now have great temperaments and if unsure of something defer to me to see my reaction to the situation.


----------



## Ruthie

IMO, temperament is 100% genetic, but training teaches the dog how to apply it. 

For example, my Grizzly is naturally suspicious and stands up for himself, genetic. It is my job as a handler to teach him who to be suspicious of. That is why I socialize in many sitations, to teach him. Kids are not strangers. People in wheelchairs are not strangers....

Then someday SchH helpers ARE strangers.


----------



## Liesje




----------



## Ruthie

Lies, I don't understand your diagram. Can you explain?


----------



## Chris Wild

Lies' diagram sums it up perfectly. Genetics determine the boundaries of where a dog can fall in terms of temperament. Raising cannot take the dog outside of the boundaries set by his genetics. But can affect where the final product falls within the spectrum of what genetics allow.


----------



## Ruthie

Why are there two different "socialization and training" boxes? why is the Temperament line longer than the genetics line? (Addition) Does the Temperament line represent the range of the whole breed?


----------



## Ruthie

Chris Wild said:


> Lies' diagram sums it up perfectly. Genetics determine the boundaries of where a dog can fall in terms of temperament. Raising cannot take the dog outside of the boundaries set by his genetics. But can affect where the final product falls within the spectrum of what genetics allow.


 
I would illustrate what you said here like this:


----------



## Liesje

Temperament line is ALL possibilities. Genetics line shows the spectrum of possibilities for ONE dog. The dog could be trained and socialized multiple ways and end up a bit different, but ONLY within the limits set by genetics.


----------



## cliffson1

Chris and Lies, these diagrams give good picture of the role of genetics in determining temperament. There are many breeders who donot realize how important genetics is and think that socialization and training are the most important aspects in determining temperament. Actually, socialization of one's dog is really a new occurrence, within the breed, of the last 30 years. Prior to that you never heard of someone having to socialize their German Shepherd....yet the working aspect(which is the most important aspect of a working breed) has been in place from the beginning. In other words, prior to this mass socialization requirement coming into existence, this breed was a good working dog...therefore the elements that were present then must be the most dominant. 
Nothing wrong with socialization and training whatsoever, but a reputable(lol) breeder knows where the strength of temperament comes from.


----------



## Liesje

To me, socialization has two functions: 1) I use it to verify what I think I already know about the dog based on the genetics, and possibly expose any weaknesses or "flukes", and 2) I use it if I'm trying to "push" my dog one way or the other on their genetic spectrum (like if I had a dog that would seem to make a good Ruff Reader dog, I would early on expose that dog to lots of children, but I would not do that with a dog I didn't think would be a good Ruff Reader dog or a dog that already showed a higher level of suspicion overall or any discomfort around kids). I don't think you can really push a dog outside its genetic spectrum.

In general I don't like how a lot of the pet/"behaviorist" crowd seems to think that you can achieve any result if you only socialize your dog, or that if your dog acts in a way you don't want then it's because you failed at socializing it.

Usually, what I do with my dogs in "social" contexts is secondary to their genetics. The genetics dictate to me which dog I bring out in which contexts. If I have a dog that genetically is very sound, not suspicious, doesn't notice things that might scare another puppy, and doesn't mind people petting, then that is the dog I will take out when someone asks me to do a demo or walk a dog in a parade. If someone invites me to an event where a dog would be expected to stay out of the way and remain completely neutral and aloof towards the people and dogs (like say a dog is being invited to a non-dog type of event), then I have a different dog I would take to that event.


----------



## wolfstraum

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Environment may play a factor but it cannot overcome genetics.
> 
> We get dogs in rescue all the time who should never recover from their environment. They are dogs who have lived tied to a tree their whole lives. We pull them from a noisy shelter, full of awful smells and experiences, where they still eval well, take them to a vet where they are poked and prodded by strangers, held by a stranger, and they are fine. Someone usually tosses them in a tub and gives them a bath, no problem. Then they are put on a multi-stop transport, going from car to car, handled by complete strangers, maybe 14 different, maybe an overnight in someone's house - when they've never been in a house before.
> 
> They get off that transport and go to their new foster home without missing a beat. That's why genetic temperament to me is the most important thing - a good genetic temperament allows dogs who get put in situations through no fault of their own, to live and thrive. I also think that it ties into some of the common skin and GI issues that we see, giving them greater health as well.


I think Jean's statement is one of the most profound of all. Temperament is GENETIC. Period. Whether sought after and bred for or accidental genetics in BYB dogs - it is genetic. I see soooooo many dogs and pups - from known breeders as well as sunday paper ads and rescues - who "NEED" to be socialized more - the nerve strength is NOT there 110% - maybe 90% - maybe 97% - and conditioning helps these dogs for sure. But there is no doubt in my mind that temperament is genetic. If I had any female pup that I wanted to use for breeding - and it "needed" socializing, it would be elsewhere either without papers or on limited with no possible release. Even if titled to Schh3 - if the pup needed socializing and exhibited any nerve weakness at all, it would never be bred if my name was on it. 

Given the right environment, even a badly treated dog with good temperament and nerve strength will recover if treated properly. A poor nerved/tempered dog will never recover to a state it never had.

Lee


----------



## Catu

For me, Temperament IS the genetic component of how a dog behaves, as a definition. The whole dog is the sum of temperament, the genetic part, and experiences, the ambiental part, that is out of question; but how much genetics are in temperament is not even a question.

Not all fruits are apples, but all apples are fruits.


----------



## Ruthie

Liesje said:


> 2) I use it if I'm trying to "push" my dog one way or the other on their genetic spectrum (like if I had a dog that would seem to make a good Ruff Reader dog, I would early on expose that dog to lots of children, but I would not do that with a dog I didn't think would be a good Ruff Reader dog or a dog that already showed a higher level of suspicion overall or any discomfort around kids). I don't think you can really push a dog outside its genetic spectrum...


I agree that you can't really push a dog outside its genetic spectrum. But, by socializing are you really "pushing" him one way or another or are you training him how to use the genetics he has. I would question if "suspicion of children" is genetic or if just "suspicion" is genetic. Exposure or lack there of adds the "of children" to the phrase.

It seems to me, the role of training isn't to adjust temperament or give the dog different drive levels, but to teach him/her when and how to use what he/she has genetically. Teach how to use the drive and what level is appropriate in a given situation.


----------



## Liesje

Sure, I don't have a problem with that. I don't think that's any different than what I'm saying, just describing it a different way. I guess to me the variation can be seen in some litters. I've kept in touch with a few of Nikon's siblings and while they are littermates, same parents, same pedigree/genetics there is still a spectrum of temperament. I do believe that if Nikon ended up in one of those other homes, he could very well have ended up just like their dog even though what they describe is a bit different. I do not think that genetics are always absolutely spot-on, nor 100% predictable (we all know "fluke" dogs). Some people might have a high prey drive dog with a bit wider prey drive "spectrum" and they can train to never chase a cat, but some people might have a high prey drive dog that is always going to chase a cat.


----------



## selzer

I did not read anyone else's post. I think genetics are a big part, I mean they have put pups from one dam onto a very stable dam as a surragate, and the puppies had the temperament of their birth mother. 

But we do not know the whole story all the time. 

I think some puppies simply go to the wrong owners. 

I think some puppies have genetically poor nerves.

I think some puppies have not been socialized or trained.

I think other puppies are subjected to the wrong training, leadership for that pup.

Some puppies might be denied the proper nutrition during key development stages.

Some puppies might have adverse reactions to vaccinations that have long term consequences.

Some puppies might have undiagnosed medical issues/nutritional deficiencies, or pain.

Puppies from the same litter/breeding have different temperaments and different needs.

A lot of this falls on the shoulders of the breeder, either by thoroughly testing their breeding dogs, and breeding only if through the process, they feel the overall dog is sound; having some knowledge of the dogs behind them, and what they produce; providing a positive environment for the dam and pups; matching puppies with prospective owners, taking the time and effort to evaluate both sides of that equation; and following through with support and encouragement to train. 

The buyer has to socialize and train their dog, and realize that does not mean six weeks of puppy head start.


----------



## cliffson1

Some breeders have litter after litter of sound pups that go to many different homes and do well, some breeders have litter after litter with returned pups and excuses for the puppies inability to make an adequate adjustment. It has nothing to do with type or titles, as just on this forum you have breeders like Wildhaus, Huerta-Hof, Wolfstraum, Andaka, Carmspack, who all have reputations of producing sound pups temperamentally. These breeders don't all have titles in commom, or workinglines in common, or showlines in common, but what they do have is a good working knowledge of genetics and bloodlines. There are others on this forum as well, but I think you will find a common theme that genetics is first and foremost the basis for sound and successful breeding.


----------



## Ruthie

Liesje said:


> Sure, I don't have a problem with that. I don't think that's any different than what I'm saying, just describing it a different way. I guess to me the variation can be seen in some litters. I've kept in touch with a few of Nikon's siblings and while they are littermates, same parents, same pedigree/genetics there is still a spectrum of temperament. I do believe that if Nikon ended up in one of those other homes, he could very well have ended up just like their dog even though what they describe is a bit different. I do not think that genetics are always absolutely spot-on, nor 100% predictable (we all know "fluke" dogs). Some people might have a high prey drive dog with a bit wider prey drive "spectrum" and they can train to never chase a cat, but some people might have a high prey drive dog that is always going to chase a cat.


The role of genetics in training of sibilings and the role of different training with one dog are two different discussions. 

Isn't it expected that siblings will not have the exact same temperament? There are a pool of genes that each parent carries and each sibling does not get the same exact set of genes. (Maybe I am not using the correct scientific terms here, my genetics knowledge is a little rusty.) That is why you can't predict 100% what any individual dog will be like.


----------



## warpwr

Guide Dogs for the Blind in San Rafael, CA use GSD's and the temperament of those dogs is just about perfect for the job they do.

Not all their pups have that 'guide dog' temperament but probably the majority do. The ones that don't are never bred or used as guide dogs. They own all their dogs from cradle to grave. 

They breed all of their own dogs. So at least for them, genetics and selective breeding play a significant role in the dogs temperament.

Training and handling have an influence as well, I'm sure.


----------



## BR870

Ruthie said:


> The role of genetics in training of sibilings and the role of different training with one dog are two different discussions.
> 
> Isn't it expected that siblings will not have the exact same temperament? There are a pool of genes that each parent carries and each sibling does not get the same exact set of genes. (Maybe I am not using the correct scientific terms here, my genetics knowledge is a little rusty.) That is why you can't predict 100% what any individual dog will be like.


Individual variation is not just genetic. We still do not understand exactly why two identical twins can have different traits, even though they share the same genes. Its just individual variation...

I read a story about cloned cats one time. The clones of the original cat were often quite different, despite having exact copies of the originals DNA. Why? Individual variation... Some even had totally different coat colors because the same genes decided to express at different times.

I think it is the tendency of some to place everything at the feet of genetics simply because it is the only factor that is often easy to look at. That is not to say genetics aren't a prime factor. They certainly are...


----------



## onyx'girl

Thank Dog for individuality!
I can't imagine living life in a cookie cutter world....

Because one of my dogs is a mild temperamental mess, I learned so much about managing behaviors that I wouldn't have with an easy going happy dog(like all the ones in the past I owned)
We learn so much from our dogs. I love the diversity of this breed alone! Of the three I have, not one is like the other, in looks or temperament.


----------



## selzer

I had five females out of Arwen and Dubya, two out of Babs and Rush, and now three out of Jenna and Gispo -- none of them are alike. I have some that LOOK really close, but they have different personalities, and a lot of that you can tell in the litter, by eight, nine weeks old. 

When you have six 3.5 week old puppies checking out the grass and how it feels when you walk on it, and the other one over across your yard at the weak point of your fence -- things that make you say "hmmm." When you have a five week old pup out of the fence, finds a chicken bone in the yard, so you remove it and put him back in the fenced area; seven HOURS later you let him back out of the fence and he makes a bee-line to where he found that bone -- things that make you say "hmmm." When you put a bone with a rope in an enclosure with 7 six week old pups, and one female wrests it away from the others and goes running through the tunnel where she is ambushed by two males; she continues to hold her own on that bone against all comers for 45 minutes -- things that make you say "hmmmm."


----------



## Liesje

Ruthie said:


> The role of genetics in training of sibilings and the role of different training with one dog are two different discussions.


The only experience I personally have with this would be my cousin's dog. The dog is a completely different dog with her than with me. With her, the dog is extremely reactive even aggressive towards all other dogs and people. It runs around out of control and it ignores her commands (or does them and then assumes they expire after .5 second). When my cousin tries to restrain or groom her dog it screams and bites and throws a fit.

When she leaves it with me, I can have it quiet and sitting next to another dog. I can spend an hour grooming it with it calm and not struggling or snapping at me. I can walk it around without it ignoring my commands or attacking my dogs.

So, the dog apparently has quiet the spectrum of temperament and behavior, and it is pushed to extremes depending on who is doing the handling and has control (or lack thereof). I don't think this dog will ever be "dog park" material, but just depending on who is doing the handling and how, the dog can either be spitting fire at other dogs, or under control and neutral. Other dogs with different genetics can go even farther in either direction...not reacting to another dog ever at all, or always reacting towards another dog no matter how it is handled.


----------



## Freestep

Liesje said:


> The only experience I personally have with this would be my cousin's dog. The dog is a completely different dog with her than with me. With her, the dog is extremely reactive even aggressive towards all other dogs and people. It runs around out of control and it ignores her commands (or does them and then assumes they expire after .5 second). When my cousin tries to restrain or groom her dog it screams and bites and throws a fit.
> 
> When she leaves it with me, I can have it quiet and sitting next to another dog. I can spend an hour grooming it with it calm and not struggling or snapping at me. I can walk it around without it ignoring my commands or attacking my dogs.


I can't tell you how many times I see this. People bring me dogs for grooming (or the dog drags them) and tell me the dog is horrible for them, won't them brush him, tries to bite, goes after other dogs, etc... and then I get the dog and it's a perfect angel for me. Every so often I get a dog that tries to pull some crap on me, but I simply don't allow the behavior, and he doesn't try it again.


----------

